# Covers better than the originals?



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 2, 2010)

Which covers of songs do any of you think are better (at least in your personal opinion) than the original versions?

(Originals on the left, covers on the right)
Two that come to mind for me:




Wasn't sure which the original actually was for this one, but the one I hear played on the radio sounds a bit different, despite apparently being from the same person.

Oh, and the sexy dancing had nothing to do with it.

Your opinions?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 2, 2010)

Psycho Killer - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

lol wait need to do originals.

EDIT: Can't be arsed, can't sift through the self involved douchebags doing acoustic versions of songs.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

How Can I Post Youtube Videos?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

How could I forget these? Two of the better covers that were released as singles, big hits too.


----------



## imshortandrad (Aug 2, 2010)

I think Cake's "Strangers In the Night" is better than Frank Sinatra.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## BionicC (Aug 2, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Wasn't sure which the original actually was for this one, but the one I hear played on the radio sounds a bit different, despite apparently being from the same person.



The ORIGINAL version from 1986 sounds like this:



A few years later, around 89-91, the producer DJ Eren took the vocal track and put it on top of Frankie Knuckles' track "Your Love" to come up with this version, which is a lot better known:



It was re-released in the late 90s, and probably the most famous of the next batch of remixes is the "Now Voyager" mix, which is the one Florence's cover is based on:



So really, her cover is really a cover of a remix of a remix of a song...

...and just to complicate things further, the XX produced this majestic remix/reinterpretation of Florence's cover, which IMHO is superior to her version (but -- again IMHO -- none of them are better than DJ Eren's Candi Staton/Frankie Knuckles bootleg):


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

XX version is far better than the shitty Florence & the Machine one.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

How Can I Post Videos?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> How Can I Post Videos?
> CODE[youtube][youtube]KaKmsgsoQ3s[/youtube][/youtube]



*KaKmsgsoQ3s* is taken from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*KaKmsgsoQ3s*


----------



## BionicC (Aug 2, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ian News! AMAZING


----------



## George Dawes (Aug 2, 2010)

How didn't I know The XX had done a remix of you've got the love?  I'm slacking!

Just leeched Florence_and_The_Machine--Youve_Got_The_Love-Promo_CDM-2010-WUS just for the two XX remixes (XX Remix and Jamie XX rework ft. XX radio edit).

Wank time..


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

BionicC said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

Original Is On Top,Cover On The Bottom



&rel=1">


----------



## BionicC (Aug 2, 2010)

As if things weren't complicated enough, there's a really nice chilled four-to-the-floor house re-edit by Renaissance Man that's worth checking out. A re-edit of a remix of a cover of a remix of a remix of a song... my head hurts and I'm not entirely sure it's the Stella that's at fault.


----------



## BionicC (Aug 3, 2010)

Alright, I only found out the other day that this was a cover and it BLEW. MY. MIND.



Even though Blondie's version is virtually note-for-note (which is usually one of my pet hates; why bother covering something if you're not going to do it in a different style?) it just feels like it has so much more energy than the original. The original is a great song but Blondie's version is definitive IMHO.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 3, 2010)

BionicC said:
			
		

> Alright, I only found out the other day that this was a cover and it BLEW. MY. MIND.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Blondie's version is virtually note-for-note (which is usually one of my pet hates; why bother covering something if you're not going to do it in a different style?) it just feels like it has so much more energy than the original. The original is a great song but Blondie's version is definitive IMHO.


Well I think its ok to have note for note when the sex of the singer is different. The Beatles did some great covers of girlband songs but the difference in voice made them.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 3, 2010)

BionicC said:
			
		

> A few years later, around 89-91, the producer DJ Eren took the vocal track and put it on top of Frankie Knuckles' track "Your Love" to come up with this version, which is a lot better known:


That's the one that they've been playing on the radio.

Sounds frightfully awful.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2010)

Original


Cover


----------



## jan777 (Aug 3, 2010)

^^ lol wanin.



cant be motivated to post britney's original. this one, just.. well it is better.


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 3, 2010)

Stumbled upon this one last year, love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't like 80's music much anyway so I may be a tad biased...


----------



## Theraima (Aug 3, 2010)

Not many I know.. 

If I recall this one is cover from I Will Survive



And this one is much better than the original one.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 3, 2010)

Beatle's Twist and Shout > Isley Brother's Twist and Shout


Jimmi Hendrix's All Along the Watchtower > Bob Dylan's All Along the Watchtower


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 3, 2010)

I actually thought some of the songs on Elite Beat Agents sounded better than their originals, or at least they would have if the sound quality wasn't so cack. Rock This Town was much better on EBA, as was Jumping Jack Flash and Let's Dance. In my opinion, anyway.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 3, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> *Take on Me*








While I acknowledge that the cover sounds good, it'll never replace the original in my opinion.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 3, 2010)

Imo the A-ha and Dead or Alive covers are horrendous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No videos available but every song on the album is better than the original:
http://www.myspace.com/joyelectric/music/a...t-play-13940601


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 4, 2010)

Wait... I hope you aren't saying the glee version is better.


----------



## chowhoundmsp (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 7, 2010)

Mad World + Gary Jules

Obviously.


----------



## Domination (Aug 7, 2010)

The Man Who Sold the World. I like Bowie, but I thought the unplugged music and Kurt's singing style suited the the song more.


Can't Take My Eyes Off You. Pretty much most covers sound much better to me than Frank Valli's original, don't really like his style.


Babe I'm Gonna Leave You. Joan Boaz's voice is just too sharp for me to enjoy. Plus, Zeppelin's version is the first I've heard. But the style between the two is so different it's magical.


And I thought that Muse's version of Feeling Good was almost as good as Nina Simone's original version, but Nina Simone's version is till better.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 7, 2010)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Mad World + Gary Jules
> 
> Obviously.


Obviously.
I love that version.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 9, 2010)

for sure. hate the original so much.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## VashTS (Aug 9, 2010)

Original Cover
Original  cover 


and i don't feel like searching for anymore, but Holy Diver by Killswitch and Dio


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 9, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> *Sweet Dreams*


Eurythmics was the original.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 9, 2010)

AIC Version > Opeth Version.


----------



## Yumi (Aug 10, 2010)

The original of Isaak was just to slow and boring. HIM made it much more enjoyable and much more awesome-er!!!!!!


----------



## delta123 (Aug 12, 2010)

the cover was played at the end of one of the scrubs episode. 

original


Cover


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 12, 2010)

I remember watching Sesame Street, but before 1998. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, looks like YouTube has made minor changes to the embedded player. Notably the title font.


----------



## Revolution [9] (Aug 13, 2010)

First thing that comes to mind. This cover is much better than the original IMO. It's just so whiny in the original track that I get very annoyed. 

...And also:

Just for lulz.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 13, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> for sure. hate the original so much.


Funniest thing I saw in this post


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 13, 2010)

Since I'm currently addicted with Broadway, I'm gonna be posting a lot of these.

*Seasons of Love: Stevie Wonder + OBC > Original Broadway Cast*

*You Can't Stop the Beat: Movie Cast > Original Broadway Cast*

*Epiphany: Johnny Depp > Len Cariou*

Some that are not from Broadway.

*What Hurts the Most: Rascal Flatts > Jo O'Meara*

*Only Hope: Mandy Moore > Switchfoot*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's some more Marilyn Manson covers:

Personal Jesus:


Spoiler



Original:


Cover:



Tainted Love:


Spoiler



Original:


Cover:



And the covers are covers of covers. They're meant to resemble the songs I posted as "originals", not the real originals of the songs.

Non-Marilyn Manson cover but it's still pretty funny. Fred Astaire version is better though.

Putting on the Ritz:


Spoiler



Original:


Cover:



And covers to never bring up:

- Disturbed: Shout: The Tears for Fears version is a lot better, this version is horrible.
- Rascal Flats: Life is a Highway: Sorry, anything Rascal Flatts does sounds like crap. Their covers are so generic. Take the same song, make it corny country western, and add a really annoying singer voice.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Aug 13, 2010)

Orginal (left) Cover (right)


Song: Bad Company


I love the cover 5 Finger Death Punch did.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2010)

This is at least as good as the original song by The Beatles.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 14, 2010)

originalCover​

Anyhow being serious once more (and with apologies to those stuck in the UK during the period that I just caused flashbacks to).

I will expand this to include versions of classic songs/widely covered that have been done anew
Ram Jam "Black Betty" 

Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Ghostriders In The Sky (I should also mention I have searched for many hours to find good covers of this song). The song was written rather than performed as I understand it so I suppose technically there is no "original".


Blues Brothers - Rawhide (the cover in this)

The theme from the TV show of the same name (the "original")


Tom Waits - Heigh Ho (cover of the Snow White and the seven dwarfs song)

As I have already contributed more than my fair share of flash and each page is already a browser crusher it is links from now on
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7IXZ0yUqY4...feature=related

I usually think the cover versions of songs by Jimi Hendrix are the superior versions.
http://www.whosampled.com/covers/Jimi%20Hendrix/

Hayseed Dixie I find amusing but I am not sure I could stretch to calling better.
http://www.whosampled.com/covers/Hayseed%20Dixie/

I like the type o negative version of highway star more than the deep purple.
http://www.whosampled.com/cover/view/32055...Highway%20Star/

On the subject of deep purple no thanks to people sitting across the veranda a few weeks back at Hotrod Hayride- saxaphone cover of smoke on the water was not appreciated.

Not sure how to call this one but unlike most covers which are like it or leave it Ozzy Osbourne does a good version of Fire
http://www.whosampled.com/cover/view/48810...r%20Brown-Fire/

Creedence Clearwater Revival did a better version of Heard it through the grapevine as far as I am concerned.
http://www.whosampled.com/cover/view/5552/...he%20Grapevine/

Thin Lizzy's cover of Whiskey in the Jar beats version from The Dubliners for me
http://www.whosampled.com/cover/view/35360...in%20the%20Jar/

I could go on with things but I shall leave it at this.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Cermage (Aug 14, 2010)

i dunno if you'd class this as a cover, its more of a rework. original was Talkshow Host by Radio head. 



Their latest album is basically reworks and cover of more popular songs (Voodoo Child, The ocean, blackdog and a few others)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you, Universal Music Group, for borking my first post.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 16, 2010)

First up: @TrolleyDave- Good play with the Reel Big Fish cover. They have a killer lounge style remake of Hungry Like The Wolf that is just as killer (those guys were/are hella talented.)
Vid here:


Spoiler



Oh, and Lupin The Third is fucking balls awesome as well. fyi)



Second: I'd like to nominate Me First & The Gimme Gimmes to take this whole thread. It's true, they're entire library is cover songs, but they're fucking good. 

Here's their cover of the Dixie Chicks song "Goodbye Earl"


Spoiler



(yea, that's the dixie chicks video. if you were chompin at the bit to mention it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






And i can't be arsed to find it right now (work showed up!) but the cover of 99 Red Balloons by Gold Finger is fucking amazing and knocks the original out of the water, hands down.

(may edit later with those vids, but who knows)


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 2, 2010)

Not technically a cover as a member of both bands wrote the song. Go-Go's guitarist Jane Wiedlin and Fun Boy Three singer Terry Hall.

IMO Gary Jules isn't fit to lick the sweat from Tears for Fears scrotum.


----------



## kalmis (Sep 3, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> This is at least as good as the original song by The Beatles.



*MEH*


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## BionicC (Sep 4, 2010)

Noo, you're supposed to post covers that are _better_ than the originals!

Besides, neither's as good as the ACTUAL original version from 1964.



*EDIT:* Wait, I forgot Gloria Jones' version was posted first in the thread! Regardless, I do think her version is unsurpassed.


----------



## BionicC (Sep 4, 2010)

As much as the original of this is a classic...



...I love Ben Folds' wistful take on it:



I'm not sure if this counts as a cover btw, but this is the album version of Pulp's Bad Cover Version:



...and this is the video they made for the single (sorry, couldn't find a YouTube video of it). I'm not saying it's _better_ as such, but the idea behind it is utterly inspired.



Spoiler



"Brian May" is rubbish though -- he looks NOTHING like him.





Spoiler



And they could at least have got someone who sounded like Jarvis Cocker to sing his line.





Spoiler


----------



## BionicC (Sep 4, 2010)

Alright, one more from me for now. This is the original:



And this is the cover:



I just find the vocals too loud and overpowering in the original, and the drums are buried too far down in the mix for my liking. As it happens, neither of these is a problem in this version, which is a leaked demo of the song:



Even so, I think I still prefer Ulrich Schnauss' cover on account of the lush pads he's added and the extra percussion that comes in partway through.

Oh, you know what? I tell a lie. Here's another two songs.

First, a Eurodance classic from the 90s:



And now this track, which samples huge chunks of the vocal:



I don't know if it really counts as a cover version but I LOVE it: I love the bit that starts around a minute in (that reminds me a little of the jangly guitars in All Together Now by the Farm); I love that he had the balls to omit the iconic chorus when it would've been so easy to just lay down the entire original vocal track; I love how he manages to invoke memories of 80s synth-pop while sounding so unmistakeably of the now... In short, I have a major musical crush on Fear of Tigers and I invite you all to join me.


----------



## Issac (Sep 4, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Second: I'd like to nominate Me First & The Gimme Gimmes to take this whole thread. It's true, they're entire library is cover songs, but they're fucking good.



I fully agree with this! Me First & The Gimme Gimmes are really good at making fun and good covers of old fun and good songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I find the cover of "Heartbeats" a LOT better than the original!

Original: The Knife.... Cover: José González


----------



## BionicC (Sep 4, 2010)

Ooh no, the original's much better. Next you'll be saying you prefer Iron & Wine's cover of Such Great Heights.







Spoiler



I take it you've all noticed that Owl City has completely bitten the Postal Service's style btw?


----------



## Issac (Sep 4, 2010)

God no! I prefer Postal Service over Iron and Wine ANY DAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's just I dislike the vocals on the The knife version... and think the song fits the acoustic style more.
Such great heights SHOULD be an uptempo song...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 5, 2010)

BionicC said:
			
		

> Noo, you're supposed to post covers that are _better_ than the originals!


Wait, THATS the original?
All my life Ive been hearing the Soft Cell version...


----------



## Zarkz (Sep 6, 2010)

I like Reel Big Fish's faster version better


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 7, 2010)

I like Quiet Riot's version better.


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 15, 2010)

(Almost a month-long bump, but hey, the last post was when my computer wasn't working, plus it's my thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Firstly, I want to say I much prefer the Jose Gonzalez version of Heartbeats too! I think I was watching something on TV when I heard it, and found out what it was by IDing it with my phone. Don't remember where I heard it though, might've been on Stargate Universe or something.

And Vidboy: Yeah, Gloria Jones did the original, and I think the Soft Cell version was the first one I'd heard. I like both, but I prefer Soft Cell's. Whether it's because I heard that one first or not, I don't know. Perhaps I would have just preferred that one anyway.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Oct 15, 2010)

This Is Holy Diver (DIO COVER) from Killswitch Engage, I like this Version More than the original


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 15, 2010)

Inactive Messiah did _Beat It_ better than Michael Jackson imo.
But then I hate Michael Jackson so anything would be an improvement.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 31, 2010)

Another one I haven't mentioned yet; I much prefer Mad World by Gary Jules and Michael Andrews to the Tears for Fears original.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 31, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Another one I haven't mentioned yet; I much prefer Mad World by Gary Jules and Michael Andrews to the Tears for Fears original.



the greatest thing about tears for tears' version is the music video. the dance Roland did used to be my avatar on a site for the longest time


----------



## admotonic (Nov 1, 2010)

Even if it didn't sound better, the Tom Jones and the cardigans cover would still win for the pure fact that it has Tom Jones


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Nov 3, 2010)

these are supposed to be the Jonas Brother, not sure if its them, but its a really good cover of Aces High (Iron Maiden Song):


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 3, 2010)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> these are supposed to be the Jonas Brother, not sure if its them, but its a really good cover of Aces High (Iron Maiden Song):
> *dont even want this in my post*


Get the hell out! How dare you spread the crappy Jonas Brothers covering a good band.....just leave.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Nov 4, 2010)

did you actually listened to the cover? i know the jonas brothers suck. but did you try listening to it? its good

....ok, so here is Between the Buried and Me doing a cover of Queen - Bicycle Race


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 4, 2010)

Better than the original song, "Like A G6" by far east movement.



ROFLMAO. I just had to post this.


----------



## Issac (Nov 4, 2010)

Swedish artist Darin has made a very successful cover of that song as well. (Successful in Sweden at least):


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 4, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Better than far east movement.


Cover of "Like a G6". Lmfao, I'm not the only one who watches his videos on the Temp?

Cover


Original


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 5, 2010)

Phil Collins original


Postal Service cover


Don't know if the Postal Service cover is "better" but it's definitely one of the better covers I've heard.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 11, 2010)

Not so much a cover. But 1200 Micrograms - Acid for Nothing / Dire Straits - Money For Nothing


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 11, 2010)

Can't say I'd agree with the cover of Phil Collins myself.
I do like Phil Collins, though.


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 13, 2010)

EDIT: I don't know why I did that.  Sorry.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Nov 15, 2010)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> iluvfupaburgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first of all, what are you doing here, just flame people? and second, even though this says better covers than originals, i never sayed it was better, i just said it was a good cover, and it is not even sure its the jonas brothers, so chill dood. Who cares if its the jonas brothers or barney, if a good cover is done, then you just have to accept it, and know that it is a pretty good cover (i am not saying its better than the original)


----------



## Domination (Nov 15, 2010)

I for one listened to the cover and I gotta say it's good(not as good as Maiden, obviously), I especially love the opening siren. But it doesn't feel like Jonas Brothers, the vocalist sounds like some J-Rock singer, plus I heard one or two of Jonas Brothers' songs before and neither Nicole nor Josephine Jonas could sing like that.

And to make this post relevant:
Original:

Cover:



It's Dream Theater covering U2, wtf. James LaBrie does Bono vocals very very well while still adding his own style in, seriously(at least in the beginning). While I wouldn't go so far to say its better(DT version lacked the atmosphere and smoothness U2 had) I'll say its as good.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Nov 15, 2010)

here is a cover of Master of Puppets made by Dream Theater. its from a bootleg cd they have, its pretty good, but its not the same because of the vocals, but musically, i think its better, its cleaner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1jlut81g7k...feature=related

for some reason i cant add the video


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 17, 2010)

Most people do not like rock. I get that and I accept it. However, when you compare such influential rock band to some pop boy band you just offended our genre by implying that it can be done by anyone.  Maybe you don't notice the heavily manipulated sound, the high volume, the beat and the autotuned singing, but to say that the song is actually better that the original.  If you had not proved that you were serious, I would have recognized trolling at its best.  Why would I think you meant the song is better than the original?  I don't know, but could be the title of the threat?  If you like autotuned music anyone can sing, that's fine, but don't insult real bands that work hard...
EDIT: nvm


----------



## hobo33 (Nov 17, 2010)

Iron Maiden if my favorite band btw


----------



## purechaos996 (Nov 17, 2010)

This is probably the only cover/re-styling of a song thats made it onto my Ipod. It's By youtuber DaveDays and its his Pop/punk style of Down and Paparazzi


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Nov 18, 2010)

well sephxus, sorry for hurting your feelings? i dont know why you find it offending, but whatever, sheesh, I love iron maiden, but other people can play it. in fact, iron maiden is one of the easiest bands to cover, musically, not vocaly. i actually find it kind of interesting (if it were the jonas) that they can play it and cover it (eventhough it is fixed) and makes you think why they didnt follow the path of rock and went with pop. i guess people so close minded can see that. but well.
here is another cover by a pop star (Madonna) doing a tribute to Dimebag. Its not better than the original, but its awesome to think that Madonna (being a pop star) tributed Dimebags death


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 18, 2010)

Land of Confusion. I prefer the Disturbed version over the original. I just love Draimann's voice.
Original: 

Disturbed version: 

Also, though I'm not going to post the videos here, the Alien Ant Farm Version of Smooth Criminal and Marilyn Manson's cover of Sweet Dreams.


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 13, 2011)

[youtube]4N3N1MlvVc4[/youtube]
I like it better.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 13, 2011)

I prefer covers because I like the "new" sound of up and coming artists


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 13, 2011)

I posted Mad World back in October.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not taking the time to go through and make sure these haven't been posted. 
They probably have so I'll just add my opinions.

The Spiderbait cover of "Black Betty " improves on the older Ram Jam version
Save Ferris does a better version of "Come on Eileen" than Dexy's Midnight Runners. 
and of course Gary Jules' version of Mad World tears the hell out of the one done by....urm...who the heck was that....Tears for Fears?


But the Eurythmics version of "Sweet Dreams" will always be the best. 

/opinions


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm off to bed so maybe when I wake up tomorrow I'll embed videos. For now, I'll say what's at the top of my head:

All Along The Watchtower (original by Bob Dylan; superior cover by Jimi Hendrix - if you haven't already heard, compare the two and you'll know Jimi's version is miles better. Even Mr. Dylan thinks so!)

I Heard It Through The Grapevine (original by Marvin Gaye; cover by CCR - just go and enjoy the CCR version. Though I love both versions but I find myself listening to the CCR one even more)

Paranoid Android (original by Radiohead; cover by Weezer - for some reason I really like Weezer's cover of this excellent song. Rivers' voice sounds strange though but still. )


----------



## BionicC (Sep 13, 2011)

[youtube]4uq6Ax-zzkQ[/youtube][youtube]Pg-IeHoc_Hg[/youtube]
[youtube]S7uBrx5aJ20[/youtube][youtube]4DjWpq8Oyoc[/youtube]
[youtube]KvkKX035484[/youtube][youtube]HqhrydRFQJc[/youtube]



Spoiler













Spoiler



Although actually I really like Combyne Arvester's cover of Maiden


----------



## BionicC (Sep 13, 2011)

More seriously:

[youtube]056Qdo_cmCM[/youtube][youtube]KnBi-LNM0Og[/youtube]
[youtube]FOl01vKXv6I[/youtube][youtube]vZAajrxvDs4[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 13, 2011)

99 Problems Hugo cover of 99 Problems Jay-Z

[youtube]etl9kkIGaHo[/youtube][youtube]onDh4P1cE2E[/youtube]


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2012)

Bump bump bump and all that.

I forgot it on my first go around and I can not quite decide but One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer
Amos Milburn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEpzqLPwG7Q
John Lee Hooker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIvka3SSv9Y&feature=related
George Thorogood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs


----------



## Domination (Apr 8, 2012)

Opeth's cover of Bridge of Sighs (originally by Robin Trower) is amazing, I like the guitar tone and the vocals better.



Spoiler



[yt]mYbWRlUW1Xo[/yt]
[yt]1g9Hs3rnd6s[/yt]



And also, A Perfect Circle's cover of The Nurse Who Loved Me. I don't like the original by the Failure. The two songs are quite drastically different though, so it's probably not a matter of being 'better', just 'different'.


Spoiler



[yt]CWRDZwV8jGE[/yt]
[yt]bU2ZtoHmRZs[/yt]


----------



## Theraima (Jun 14, 2012)

The original isnt bad, but everything sounds better in metal. I also love Alexi Laiho's "YEAOW" moments


----------



## Domination (Jun 15, 2012)

Shining's cover of King Crimson's 21st Century Schizoid Man is pretty good.Not exactly a cover, more of an interpretation (Shining is a jazz band... kinda, so the word is appropriate) and it is radically radically different from the original.

[yt]s0j4WkoDrtg[/yt]


----------



## mechadylan (Jun 15, 2012)

I still like Ryan Adams' album version of Wonderwall better than Oasis' original.



Spoiler



I originally wanted to submit this, but couldn't find the original.






Spoiler



and here's a live version.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 16, 2012)

In my opinion...

Chris Cornell's acoustic version of Thank You


Spoiler








is better than...

Led Zeppelin's original version of Thank You


Spoiler








even from a live recording with people hooting and hollaring throughout.


----------

